# موقع للتأكد من هل جهازك مخترق أم لا؟؟؟  ارج&#1



## ++menooo++ (26 مارس 2006)

*موقع للتأكد من هل جهازك مخترق أم لا؟؟؟  ارج&#1*

هذا الموقع يعمل على الكشف عما إذا كان جهازك مخترق أم لا ، وإظهار مدى كفاءة حائط الصدّ لديك إذا كان لديك حائط صد ( جدار ناري )

الأمر بسيط جداً فقط اضغط على هذا الرابط 

http://probe.hackerwatch.org/probe/probe.asp

وأصبر قليلا سيقوم هو بكل شيء وسيظهر لك أي المداخل عندك مخترقة. 

1 - إذا كان المدخل مفتوح أي مخترق ستجد كلمة OPEN باللون الأحمر. 

2 - إذا كان المدخل مغلق أي أنه يمكن الوصول إليه ولكنه لم يخترق بعد فستجد كلمة CLOSED باللون الأصفر. 

3 - أما إذا كان حائط الصد عندك قوى ولا يسمح بالاختراق فستجد كلمة SECURE باللون الأخضر وهى عبارة عن أن المداخل لديك آمنه ومصونه من أي اختراق. 

وفى نهاية البحث سترى النتيجة النهائية لحالة جهازك والتي أتمنى أن تكون كل المنافذ عندك ( مغلقة ).


+++ صلوا من أجل ضعفى +++


----------



## Bin_Rodi (27 مارس 2006)

طيب واللى يلاقى بورتات مفتحة يقفلها ازاى ؟ علما أنى عندى فايروول


----------



## ramyghobrial (9 أبريل 2006)

*اشتغاله سودة يامينو *


----------



## pola (9 أبريل 2006)

انا مجرب المواقع دية يا مينو

بس انا شكت منها بعد ذلك


----------



## wasem111 (15 يونيو 2006)

لقد وجدت ان جهازي به اختراق ماذ افعل ارجو الرد بسرعه ارب يعوض تعب محبتكم ارجو الرد علي الاميل الخص بي وهو davidwasem_davidwasem@yahoo.com


----------



## ارووجة (24 سبتمبر 2006)

مرسي اوي على الموقع


----------



## alhor (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موقع للتأكد من هل جهازك مخترق أم لا؟؟؟  ار&#*

تشكر عزيزى مينوووو على موضوعك
وأليك وللأخوه تكملة لموضوعك 
ولكن بالصور

77777
 777
  7



77777 
 777
  7


77777
 777 
  7  























لك تحياتى


----------



## alhor (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موقع للتأكد من هل جهازك مخترق أم لا؟؟؟  ار&#*

الصور هنا






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## alhor (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موقع للتأكد من هل جهازك مخترق أم لا؟؟؟  ار&#*

الصور مش عايزة تظهر لية

بحاول مع كذا مركز تحميل صور لرفعها للمنتدى والمشاركة


----------



## alhor (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موقع للتأكد من هل جهازك مخترق أم لا؟؟؟  ار&#*

أخيراً تم الرفع 

أشكرك ياإلهى الحنون


----------



## mecho777 (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موقع للتأكد من هل جهازك مخترق أم لا؟؟؟  ار&#*

تشكر


----------



## abn yso3 (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موقع للتأكد من هل جهازك مخترق أم لا؟؟؟  ار&#*

*اشكرك على الموضوع بشده الرب يباركك*


----------



## romyo (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موقع للتأكد من هل جهازك مخترق أم لا؟؟؟  ار&a*

شكرا يا عمنا على الموقع
بس برضو معرفناش لو الجهاز مخترق نعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## مايكل عزيز (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موقع للتأكد من هل جهازك مخترق أم لا؟؟؟  ار&#*

شكرا يا عمنا على الموقع
بس برضو معرفناش لو الجهاز مخترق نعمل ايه


----------



## عدلي11 (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موقع للتأكد من هل جهازك مخترق أم لا؟؟؟  ار&#*



> شكرا يا عمنا على الموقع
> بس برضو معرفناش لو الجهاز مخترق نعمل ايه


استخدم انتى فيرس Kasperskey, Nod323, norton etc...
احسن واحد هو كاسبرسكى بس بيتقل الجهاز اووى, Nod32 خفيف و كويس
و استخدم فايرول احسن واحد Sygate personal firewall
و استخدم Anti-spyware احسنهم spybot و هو مجانى


----------



## DVD_100 (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موقع للتأكد من هل جهازك مخترق أم لا؟؟؟  ار&#*

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين​
اخى الحبيب مجهودك رائع ومشاركتك لا يستطيع احد التقليل من مجهودك فيهاولكن
هذا الموقع لا يفحص الا تسعة منافذ فقط مع العلم ان المنافذ المتاحة فى جهاذك عددها  65536 منفذ
ولك ان تتخيل الامكانية المتاحة للهكر في اختيار المنفذ الذى يستخدمة بالاضافة انة توجد تقنية تسمى الاتصال العكسى وهذة التقنية تقوم باختيار المنفذ عشوائيا فى كل مرة اتصال

اذا الحل هو وجود فيروول قوى قابل للتحديث اليومى والحرص الشديد فى استقبال اى ملف من الاشخاص الغير موثوق فيهم
سلام المسيح للجميع


----------



## Jordanian (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: موقع للتأكد من هل جهازك مخترق أم لا؟؟؟  ار&#*

thanks 4 the site


----------

